# Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - interesting



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of Acid's wild line of aromatic cigars, but this one is among the better ones. I can't even relate the flavor and smell to anyt...

Read the full review here: Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - interesting


----------

